# aggression = add 10 labs...



## aaxxeell (Jul 28, 2007)

hey guys, everythings been going great for months in my loungeroom 125gal male mix, until the last week, my peacocks have been fighting, and my hongi has a rage problem...
i removed my stuartgranti peacock, so now theres no agression between the other 2 peacocks (jacobfreibergi & baenschi) cos they look sooo different.
but a few of my fish are still getting hammered, missing scales and a few tattered fins.

these are the fish i currently have my 6ft 125G stocked with:

1 protomelas spilonotus tanzania 
1 protomelas spilonotus mozambique 
1 sciaenochromis fryeri 
1 aulonocara baenschi 
1 aulonocara jacobfreibergi 
1 pseudotropheus elongatus flavus 
1 pseudotropheus demasoni 
1 cynotilapia afra cobwe 
1 labidiochromis hongi 
1 metriaclima albino zebra 
1 pseudotropheus acei blue 
4 clown loaches 
1 bristlenose 
1 gold chinese algae eater 
(btw, all of the malawis are male)

i want to add more fish to cloud the aggression, any ideas??? i was thinking 6-10 yellow labs.
what do you guys recommend?

cheers :thumb:


----------



## QHgal (May 18, 2006)

I wouldn't add 6-10 labs into an all male mix. Adding females could REALLY set things off.

Are you sure you have all males?


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I agree with QHgal.

It sounds like you've got a female in the mix now.

Are the fish old enough for you to be completely certain? Demasoni can be very hard to sex, even as adults...

Kim


----------



## aaxxeell (Jul 28, 2007)

yeah matter of fact the lil male demasoni bred with a lil female hongi before i removed her a few months ago...

trust me, *** weeded out the females now...

what can i add instead???


----------



## aaxxeell (Jul 28, 2007)

i want something bright like yellow labs or red zebras... but need to pick all males.
what fish is a solid bright color that i can easily pick out all males???


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

aaxxeell said:


> i want something bright like yellow labs or red zebras... but need to pick all males.
> what fish is a solid bright color that i can easily pick out all males???


I can't really think of anything in the mbuna line that you can safely add. I'd be very careful adding the more aggressive species with all those haps and peacocks. In fact, I'd be worried about some of those you already have.

Kim


----------



## aaxxeell (Jul 28, 2007)

okay so what advive can you give me???
which fish would you advise me to rehome, and which fish can i add>???


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I understand why you want a bright yellow or orange in the tank.

If you're going to try to add multiple males of a species, the only one I would try would be Yellow labs because they are more mellow in comparison to other mbuna. I wouldn't attempt adding multiple red zebra males at all. I think you would see your aggression increase rather than decrease.

As it is right now, if you're 100% certain there are no surprise females in the tank, I'd focus on which of the mbuna are causing the problems. If you're having problems between the haps and peacocks, pay close attention to any that look similar, and see if you can determine where the problem is coming from.

Did you vent the acei, zebra and demasoni?

IMO, if you're going all male, you should stick to haps and peacocks, and leave the mbuna out of the equation.

Kim


----------

